

Nokia and Microsoft Announce Partnership - jwang815

Does this mean that the Microsoft is the new leader in the smartphone OS market after it takes on Nokia's 31% market share? It's a 3-horse race now
======
rdin
The problem with this is that Nokia has invested a significant amount of
resources into its own systems already. If it partners with Microsoft for WP7,
Nokia will just be another player in the market with not a whole lot to
distinguish itself from other manufacturers, such as Samsung.

------
maguay
Nokia won't be able to ship Windows Phone 7 updates for existing Nokia
smartphones, so everything will hinge on how many new Nokia WP7 devices they
sell over the next year. If they don't start selling better, it's no net
change...

------
jwang815
There needs to be uniformity in the OS though. I don't think more than 3 can
co-exist in the long-term. Users don't want too many options in the OS, but
the hardware options is a huge plus.

------
tonyshili
It will be interesting to see if Microsoft can use Nokia's international
presence to tap into the developing European smart phone market.

------
mackeian
Hardware ooption is not a huge plus if you see for performance. Why Apple's
products are working so smooth is because of the dedicated hardware.

